# افتح باب قلبك



## فيبى 2010 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*(( وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود )) يو20 : 19 

عندما كنت أشعر بالخوف وأنا طفل صغير كنت أختبيء في الحمام وأغلق الباب حتى تجيء والدتي ، لم يكن موقف التلاميذ مختلف عن ذلك كثير ولكن الباب المغلق لم يقف أمام المسيح القائم من الأموات الذي لم يقف أمامه الحجر الضخم الذي كان موضوعاً على القبر لقد تخطى المسيح الباب كما تخطى أبواب الشك والخوف في قلوب التلاميذ ..إننا في كثير من الأحيان نشعر أننا محاصرون ومحبوسون بين جدران أنطباعاتنا المحدودة عما يستطيع الله أن يفعله في حياتنا إننا نغلق الباب على أنفسنا ونبتعد عن الناس بل ونحد عمل الروح القدس في قلوبنا ...
لقد قال الرب يسوع : (( أنا هو الباب إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ..)) يو10 :9 .... إن هذا الباب مفتوح على مصراعيه لكل من يريد أن يدخل هل تفتح للرب يسوع كل أبواب قلبك وحياتك حتى يدخل ويعطيك الفرح والسلام والحرية الحقيقية ؟ ((هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع . إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي )) رؤ 3 :20 .
صلاة :
(( أيها الرب يسوع أشكرك لأجل وعدك الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ..
ساعدني أن أفتح كل أبواب حياتي .. ))*​


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

* (( أيها الرب يسوع أشكرك لأجل وعدك الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ..
ساعدني أن أفتح كل أبواب حياتي .. ))* موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا فيبى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> * (( أيها الرب يسوع أشكرك لأجل وعدك الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ..
> ساعدني أن أفتح كل أبواب حياتي .. ))* موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا فيبى
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع​*



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى  الموضوع_​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل موضعك
اخت فيبي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## maramero (11 فبراير 2010)

*((هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع . إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي )) رؤ 3 :20 .
صلاة :
(( أيها الرب يسوع أشكرك لأجل وعدك الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ..
ساعدني أن أفتح كل أبواب حياتي .. ))
مرسي كتير موضوع رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

* ((هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع . إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي )) رؤ 3 :20 .

الرب دائما يقرع باب قلوبنا

يريد أن يدخل ويباركنا

فهل نسمح له بالدخول

وقد قال الكتاب

 ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم مز7 95 2
وان سمعتم صوته لا تقسوا قلوبكم عب3 7 8 

المهــــــــــــــــــــم


الرب بيخبط على الكل

لكن هناك قساه قلوب



شكرا ليكم موضوع مهم جدا جدا روحيا

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2010)

> *(( أيها الرب يسوع أشكرك لأجل وعدك الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ..
> ساعدني أن أفتح كل أبواب حياتي .. ))*




أمين

شكرا يا فيبي علي الموضوع الجميل

وبجد رسالته حلوة ووصلت لينا

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------

